# your biggest crappie pics



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> how do you guys fish for crappie in the summer my buddy has properties on a lake and we just use lead head jigs with a twister tail but the ones we get are in the 8-10" range and we know there are bigger fish,
> Thanks F.F.J.


Minnows on jigs. [pink and white are my faves]It doesn't get mush easier than that! The ones they sell for perch at the bait shops are just fine,but I like to catch my own.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Here is a pic of Ryguy's fish from my lake, as well as another with a friend of mine. All these were taken off my dock, and most of those on the pontoon are 13 to 14". 

I can neither confirm nor deny that there may or may not be any structure out past the end of my dock



















Captain Jay


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks jay you never did send me those pics!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Very Nice Fish!!!!


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

yes very nice fish all around!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Here's a couple just shy of the "magic 16"


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

"magic 16"!? 

i think the magic starts at 14. 16 is a mythical beast only seen by the best of us


----------



## Jigawhat (Dec 21, 2004)

here are a few crappie pictures. (pun intended) 
from spring '06 - when we could not reel them in fast enough: we had a few 13 and 14's in there.









here are a few BEASTS from under the ice last winter:


----------

